# Next Stop: Narnia



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Newsweek/MSNBC:

*Next Stop: Narnia
C. S. Lewis's classic fantasy novels finally hit the screen. Can the franchise soar?*


> "OK, action!" says the director. "You think you've found a good hiding place, Georgie. You're feeling for the back of the wardrobe." It's October 2004 on the set of "The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe" in Auckland, New Zealand. The director in question is Andrew Adamson, who made the hilarious, irreverent raspberries that were the "Shrek" movies. The actress in question is Georgie Henley, who does not have to root around for her inner child because she actually is a child: wide-eyed, luminous and 10 years old. Georgie's character, Lucy Pevensie, is playing hide-and-seek with her sister and brothers on a wet day in a stuffy manor outside London. She has ducked into an armoire full of furs. As she pushes slowly toward the back-readers of C. S. Lewis's classic fantasy series will be way ahead of us-the crunching of mothballs beneath her shoes gives way, first disconcertingly, then thrillingly, to the crunching of snow. "You feel something," Adamson tells Georgie as a camera rolls along a track beside her. "Ow! What's that? A branch? That's weird, but not as weird as ... a _forest_?!"


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

This is one of those stories I'm embarrased to say I never got around to reading.

I did go ahead and buy a book having all 7 of the stories included however, and should be able to finish it up before the film arrives.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Anxiously awaiting the movie. Probably should reread the book, since its been quite a while. My daughter is rereading them now. The movie coming out seems to be spurring a lot of interest in kids to read the stories.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My wife will be in heaven. Not only does Narnia look REALLY good BUT the sequel to her favorite movie of all time (Pirates of the Caribbean - Curse of the Black Pearl) will have it's trailer attached to it. She saw a download of it (the trailer) and can't wait to see it on a 60' screen.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I had to read the book is elementary school (well actually my mom read it to me since I refuse to read), I don't remember exactly what it was about, but too bad this movie didn't come out 12 years ago, would have saved my mom her voice  Movie looks pretty good, I’ll probably rent it when it comes out on DVD, just hope me faint memories of the book don’t spoil it too much for me.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

I recall there was a cartoon based on the story that ran on CBS back in the 70s. Does anyone remember that? Is it on DVD or tape?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

My kids watched the animated movie a number of times. I haven't checked, but I'm sure it is abailable. That version is very true to the book, closer than the current movie. Which we went to see tonite. My daughter in particular, having just read all the books, and having the animated movie memorized, was critical of certain things that were not the same as the book. But we all really liked it. Georgie Henly was fantastic. Cute as a button, and did a great job.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I watched the Chronicles last night with my family and that is one GREAT movie. My only regret is that we didn't see it with the rest of our congregation when our church rented a theater on opening night. Our pastor, Earl Palmer, is a big CS Lewis fan and when he gave the movie two big thumbs up, we knew it had to be good.

Do not miss this one.

John


----------

